# Canon Ae-1



## absxwaltz

Hi there, so I've come across a family camera that's only been used 3 times which happens to be a canon ae-1 from the mid 70's
and seeing as I have very little knowledge into cameras I was wondering what it's worth with these additional lenses and add ons

Body of the camera is silver if that makes a difference

Lenses
50mm
28mm
70-150
35-105mm
Add ons
flash
trigger
tripod
auto tele converter
a series auto winder
strap
lens filters


----------



## Big Mike

Welcome aboard.

The AE-1 was probably the most popular SLR camera, back in it's heyday.  There are still quite a few of them floating around, so they aren't rare.  However, if yours has really only been used 3 times, it might be in pristine condition, which might increase it's value.  

As for how much all that is worth...it's hard to say.  There are different versions of 50mm and 28mm lenses (if you list the whole name, including the F number, that would help).  What is the model number of the flash?  What is the make and model of the tripod etc?

To take a guess...I think you'd be lucky to get $200 for all of that unless there is something special in there.  I'd suggest calling or stopping by Vintage Visuals, they should be able to asses what you have. Vintage Visuals Photographic


----------



## TCampbell

A body in great shape and it's kit lens (the 50mm) was usually worth about $125.  They'd commonly be sold to people in a college photography class.  But anymore, classes that teach film and darkroom development and printing are fairly rare -- so now there aren't necessarily even many college students that would buy it.  That'll make it much more difficult to sell.  

I own the same camera (mine was heavily used... but still in great shape), but I keep it for nostalgia.  I don't actually shoot with it anymore.

The camera would have come with the strap & kit lens.  It would not have included the 28mm, 70-150, 35-105, or the other accessories such as the flash, winder, teleconverter, etc.  The challenge with these is that it'll be tough enough to sell the camera, much less find someone willing to pay for the camera with the extras unless the value of the bundle is a really good deal.  It's probably easier to part out the extra lenses and accessories.  The value of any extra lens or accessory will depend on it's brand & condition (e.g. are these all Canon lenses & accessories or are there 3rd party items in here?)  For example... Canon made a few winders, but there were many 3rd party makers of power-winders.  The same is true for the flash, teleconverter, and lenses.

I think I paid about $100 for my used Canon FD 35-105mm f/3.5-4.5 lens.  It was in pristine condition, clear optics, and no signs of wear.

The flash and winder require batteries.  HOPEFULLY those accessories were not stored with the batteries installed.  If so, the battery may have leaked and severely damaged the items.  You'll need to check for that.

Lenses stored for long periods of time can develop molds and hazes on the optics depending on your climate and how they were stored.  The value of a lens is highly dependent on it being in good mechanical condition as well as being optically clean.


----------



## jamesbjenkins

OP, I'm really excited to read your post. I almost bought an AE-1 at an antique shop here in town. If its weren't for the 50mm attached to it being trashed, I probably would have. If you're interested in selling, I'd probably be interested in buying if you can provide lots of pictures of the items and a good price.

I've never shot film before and a classic like the AE-1 feels like as good a place to start as any.

Let me know.


----------



## Canuk

I recently bought a kit in Edmonton w/ 
1 - AE-1 camera
1 - A-1 camera
2 - 50mm f1.8 kit lenses
1 - 28-55mm lens
1- 150mm vivitar macro
1- 100-300mm Bushnell Zoom
2 - Canon Flashes
1 - Metz "potato masher" (don't remember model number) flash w/ battery pack and charging cords
1 - hard leather camera bag.
I paid a total of $125 for the whole package. 
I seen your add on Kijiji Calgary and the equipment looks in good shape. 
Good luck with sale.


----------



## GabrielM

Following the discussion was here
Maybe you're curious how to look camera parts
Canon AE-1 | Taking apart
One of my works

Thanks
Gabriel


----------



## Ellena.6

has anybody the service manual for this camera?


----------



## jcdeboever

Ellena.6 said:


> has anybody the service manual for this camera?


Google search, fix old cameras Canon AE1. Select video and it will bring you to all his Canon AE1 repair videos. He has a very precise method of taking you through various repairs. I have used his videos several times, fantastic instruction.


----------



## smoke665

Not sure how it compares but I have an EF with 50 mm 1.2 lens. This summer went to one of my favorite camera stores in Atlanta that specializes in estate sales. They had 3 EFs on the shelf with lens, price ranging from $250 to $290. They had some AE1s ,that i think were close in price. Great bunch of people who would probably give you a price on everything.  
Wings Camera & Digital


----------



## r.keller

Hello Ellena I don't know if it will help you but I found this one Canon Ae1 Service Manual


----------



## sergio75ny

smoke665 said:


> Not sure how it compares but I have an EF with 50 mm 1.2 lens. This summer went to one of my favorite camera stores in Atlanta that specializes in estate sales. They had 3 EFs on the shelf with lens, price ranging from $250 to $290. They had some AE1s ,that i think were close in price. Great bunch of people who would probably give you a price on everything.
> Wings Camera & Digital


I went there about 17 ago to buy a f/2 135mm lens for my AE-1 I was amazed that the lens that was +$300 was sitting next to a $60 AE-1. I didn't realize how expensive good lenses we're compared to cameras back then. I use to love going to the Wolf Cameras off of 85 and 14th.

Sent from my Moto E (4) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## sniper x

You really need to list ALL lens information for a good idea of net worth. Look at the front of the lens barrel it'll have info like this 55 f1.8 Canon SC or Vivitar 35-70 F3.5 5.6 . We need to know lens maker, and aperture  or lens speed and focal length.


----------



## sniper x

I buy ans wsell Canon SLR's all the time. The body in perfect condition MIGHT sell for 100 dollars. Maybe a little more if you find the right person. I havwe a couple perfect examples that has had all need maintainence and new light seals and can normally get about 100 for the body only.


----------



## compur

Be sure to check the AE-1 with a fresh battery to make sure it works. The Canon A-series models have a way of suddenly expiring whether used or not. There is an electromagnet in the base that controls shutter release that dies and can only be fixed by replacing it. The only way to get that part is from another camera.


----------

